# Poljot Blues!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok PG, here is what is known as a good looking Russian timepiece









A lovely Poljot automatic, come on, tell me it's not gorgeous


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is nice Mark but what have you done to that USA oiled? Butcher!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheeky bugger







Actually, that fit nice and snug in an old Sekonda, I'll agree, it's not quite as snug in the Poljot


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm glad you were so rude PG, it made me delve into the dark depths of my watch box and voila! A padded dark blue strap.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's better!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi MarkF, that looks like the Poljot i have, mine says Automatic on the dial but it's not it's a wind up, cheers fred.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bugger







I wanted to be the only one on the forum with one.

Mines certainly an auto Fred, nice size and a nice looker though aren't they?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mark, yes they are a good looker only thing that bugs me a little is the hands look a bit small to me for the dial,other than that it's o.k. cheers fred.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I wondered where I'd seen that watch before







. I even rummaged through mine just in case I'd forgotten it







.

BTW Nice site Fred. Nice to see a Panther again. My dad had one with a sidecar







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fred,

Just taken a look at your web site.







Well played mate.









I'm sure I have a handbook for a Panther 500 somewhere.









But where?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the replys chaps but i sold the Panther a couple of months ago, [yes i know i will regret it] but it was not getting any use,put it up on ebay and sold it before the auction ended,could have sold it a dozen times. only got the Triumph and Ducati now but would like to build myself a Scrambler type bike, if i see some thing i can reserect i might give it a go,thanks for the kind words about my site just had a go not bad for a first try, must get some better photos though, cheers fred.


----------

